# Sara Sampaio - walking the runway for 2018 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show at Pier 94 in New York 08.11.2018 x3



## brian69 (9 Nov. 2018)

​


----------



## MetalFan (9 Nov. 2018)

Hottie! :drip: :thx:


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2018)

Nicht zu verachten  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2018)

himmlisch geil
tolle Figur


----------



## cloudbox (17 Dez. 2018)

Thanks for Sara!


----------

